# Last Will, by a Dog...



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the right place...
But I wanted to share this...
Perhaps someone creative could message it around for a Cat?!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I would say a cat's is very similar Im sure we would all agree. :angel

I know it was my Blues that not only picked out the kittie that she gave her bowl and bed to, she named her Cricket.

Seriously. The day I had to let Blues go to the Bridge I saw three crickets hanging on my screen door at my condo. Crickets hang out in high grasses, not in busy condo complexes.

A couple of weeks later, and baby cricket (known as a nymph) showed up on the screen door again. It was Sept, when most crickets are coming to the end of their life cycle, not the spring, when the young are born.

I knew Blues wanted me to give another kitty the kind of home and love she had.

I wasnt replacing Blues. I knew that. I was doing what Blues wanted. Giving another kitty the special kind of home I can provide.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well my dogs passed and to cats came to me needing a home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It is amazing how they find us...


----------

